# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Bebek katiline konfor testi

## bozok

*Bebek katiline konfor testi*

 

_AVRUPA Konseyi bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren komite, terör örgütü başı Abdullah ücalan’ın mahkumiyet koşullarının uluslararası standartlara uygun olduğunu ve tecrit iddialarının geçerli olmadığını açıkladı. Katilin şartları ‘iyi’ bulundu._ 

*‘TV ve telefonu da olsun’*
KATİLİN psikolojik durumunda önemli iyileşme tespit eden komite “Bir TV tahsis edilmeli ve zaman zaman telefonda konuşabilmeli” tavsi- yesi (!) yaptı. Komite, gerektiğinde haber vermeden üye ülke cezaevi ve karakollarını teftiş hakkına sahip. 

Avrupa Konseyi bünyesinde faaliyet gösteren komite, terör örgütü başı Abdullah ücalan’ın mahkumiyet koşullarının uluslararası standartlara uygun olduğunu ve tecrit iddialarının geçerli olmadığını açıkladı. Komite, 26-27 Ocak 2010 tarihlerinde Türk Dışişleri Bakanlığı’nın daveti üzerine İmralı’yı ziyaret ederek, terör örgütü başının mahkumiyet koşullarını incelemişti. Bu inceleme sonucunda hazırlanan rapor, Türkiye’nin onay vermesiyle dün yayınlandı. Türkiye’nin, komitenin saptama ve değerlendirmelerine ilişkin yanıtlarını da içeren raporda, terör örgütü başının, İmralı F-Tipi Yüksek Güvenlikli Ceza İnfaz Kurumu’nda tecride maruz kalmadığı belirtildi. 

*Televizyon istendi*
Raporda, bebek katilinin tutukluluk koşullarının önemli ölçüde iyileştiği belirtildi ve bu kişinin diğer tutuklularla görüştürüldüğü ve faaliyetlere katılabildiği ifade edildi. İmralı’daki diğer mahkumlara tanındığı gibi terör örgütü başına da bir televizyon tahsis edilmesi istenen raporda, yine bebek katilinin ailesiyle telefonda konuşmasına izin verilmesi tavsiye edildi.

*Yine tehdit etti*
Daha önce “31 Mayıs’tan sonra ben artık yokum” diyen bölücübaşı Abdullah ücalan, İmralı’dan yine tehdit mesajları gönderdi. Avukatlarıyla rutin görüşmesini yapan bebek katili, “üatışmalar şehirlere yayılabilir” diyerek avukatları aracılığı ile Türkiye’yi tehdit etti. ücalan, “Ben PKK’ya buradan şöyle yapın böyle yapın demiyorum. PKK’ya taktik de vermiyorum. Ben kimseye savaşı yükseltin, derinleştirin de demiyorum” açıklamasını yaptı. 

09/07/2010 - 23:05 / *YENİüAğ*

----------

